# What is that?



## Christopher2001 (Apr 1, 2018)

I’m not really into music, but I’ve seen a weird instrument recently. It looks like two cylinders connected with a belt. You make it spin with a crank. It’s in this vid https://youtu.be/dPyOdnT7soQ in 0:20. Don’t mind if it’s a parody. Please I really don’t know what’s this!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

A "wind machine" maybe?


----------



## Christopher2001 (Apr 1, 2018)

Yes!!! That’s it! And it’s called „wind machine”?


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

... probably most famously used in Vaughan Williams' Seventh Symphony (Sinfonia antartica)!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Christopher2001 said:


> I'm not really into music, but I've seen a weird instrument recently. It looks like two cylinders connected with a belt. You make it spin with a crank. It's in this vid
> 
> 
> 
> in 0:20. Don't mind if it's a parody. Please I really don't know what's this!


Oddly enough, in the video you referred to the guy is definitely spinning a wind machine, but what we hear is clearly a siren, a totally different thing. The wind machine makes a sound like the blowing wind.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

KenOC said:


> but what we hear is clearly a siren, a totally different thing.


All video shots had substituted unrelated sounds. So it was a wind machine but the person editing the video subbed a siren sound.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Robert Pickett said:


> ... probably most famously used in Vaughan Williams' Seventh Symphony (Sinfonia antartica)!


Strauss used it too - Don Quixote, Alpensinfonie


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Was trying to remember something with a siren in, could only think of Shostakovich 2 and the first Hindemith Kammermusik (among supposedly mainstream pieces anyway!)


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Ballet mécanique by George Antheil has a siren (a bit muted in this performance).


----------



## fluteman (Dec 7, 2015)

Robert Pickett said:


> Was trying to remember something with a siren in, could only think of Shostakovich 2 and the first Hindemith Kammermusik (among supposedly mainstream pieces anyway!)


Don't forget that wild production Ameriques by Edgard Varese. There's at least one big Varese fan here and I'm sure he would want me to mention it.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

What ever it is, it was converted from an antique toilet paper dispenser.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Christopher2001 said:


> I'm not really into music, but I've seen a weird instrument recently. It looks like two cylinders connected with a belt. You make it spin with a crank. It's in this vid
> 
> 
> 
> in 0:20. Don't mind if it's a parody. Please I really don't know what's this!


April fool's day perhaps?


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

It's a bullsh*t machine. It generates huge amounts of bullsh*t on a variety of threads on TC.im sure it will be in heavy use at some point today. í ½í¸


----------



## Mal (Jan 1, 2016)

Yes stop winding people up.


----------

